# Cooler Master Elite 311 Review/Discussion Thread



## kARTechnology (Jun 10, 2012)

Cooler Master Elite 311 Discussion Thread
Got it at Flipkart @ Rs. 2268 inclusive of all taxes
*
Features*


> >Front Fan filter included and for the PSU also
> >Includes zip ties for cable management
> >Front Vent provides superior ventilation to maintain constant cooling
> >Multi-color front panel for individual preferences
> ...


*www.coolermaster.com/upload/product_feature/highlight_for_311.jpg
Here is the link for the Product page Coolermaster Elite 311*
Disadwantages*


> >The back panels once removed can't be re installed
> >No 3.0 USB ports
> >For a bottom mounted PSU fan the vent is small (in my view)
> >Front Plastic bezel gets scratched easily. It should have been matte, it would have been great


I removed the front HDD Cage just to get free space 
*img543.imageshack.us/img543/3769/dscn1563nb.jpg
*img818.imageshack.us/img818/1715/dscn1618s.jpg
Removed HDD Cage

*img713.imageshack.us/img713/399/dscn1677f.jpg
*img543.imageshack.us/img543/7449/dscn1652n.jpg*

Blue bezel + Blue LED + Blue Fan* *Looks Cool*  

*img12.imageshack.us/img12/2845/dscn1651zp.jpg
*img411.imageshack.us/img411/8899/dscn1631sm.jpg
*img585.imageshack.us/img585/7310/dscn1632a.jpg
*img802.imageshack.us/img802/8035/dscn1635o.jpg
PSU is top mounted because the vent is small at the botom and blocks airflow
made fan filter with the supplied bottom fan filter

*img262.imageshack.us/img262/7663/dscn1637.jpg
Vent Somewhat blocks  

*img228.imageshack.us/img228/3346/dscn1620v.jpg
*img812.imageshack.us/img812/7532/dscn1627c.jpg
Supplied 120mm fan 

*img140.imageshack.us/img140/701/dscn1628r.jpg
*img232.imageshack.us/img232/7815/dscn1689y.jpg
Installed CM 120 mm fan 

*img72.imageshack.us/img72/5627/dscn1629q.jpg

my 1st review


----------

